# When do you take your GH?



## NbleSavage (Nov 2, 2013)

Simple question deserves a simple answer. 

Me: 4 IUs spread over two shots. One in the morning post-workout and one at night before bed.


----------



## grind4it (Nov 2, 2013)

I've tried it everyway under the sun. Currently 5iu Postworkout


----------



## Yaya (Nov 2, 2013)

AM or before bed


----------



## Azog (Nov 2, 2013)

1iu first thing AM and 3iu PWO.


----------



## Tren4Life (Nov 2, 2013)

1.5 post work out 1.5 before bed for me


----------



## PFM (Nov 2, 2013)

1. 3-4hrs post dinner with a egg whites at bedtime.

2. 5am with BCAA's 3 hrs before breakfast #1


----------



## Yaya (Nov 2, 2013)

Azog said:


> 1iu first thing AM and 3iu PWO.



Still on the rips azog?


----------



## transcend2007 (Nov 2, 2013)

I am keeping it simple 2iu's upon waking up 2iu's at bedtime.


----------



## Yaya (Nov 2, 2013)

I think the brand of HGH should also be mentioned ... not just the time of injection..


----------



## Yaya (Nov 2, 2013)

For me, on rips i had to take them at PM because they made me tired as fuk..

hyges.. i can take whenever..


I am switching back to rips again in a week or so..


----------



## AndroSport (Nov 2, 2013)

My new trainer has me taking my shot upon waking along with 1000mg HMB


----------



## amore169 (Nov 2, 2013)

4 ius before bed, if I take it during the day I wouldn't be able to function, Rips makes me really sleepy.


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 2, 2013)

Yaya said:


> I think the brand of HGH should also be mentioned ... not just the time of injection..



Good point. I'm presently running Hyges. Back on Rips in a month.


----------



## b-boy (Nov 2, 2013)

AndroSport said:


> My new trainer has me taking my shot upon waking along with 1000mg HMB



sounds like fahkri??


----------



## b-boy (Nov 2, 2013)

kefei gh, one shot first thing am and one shot after my evening workout. (when im on gh, currently on peptides only).


----------



## juuced (Nov 5, 2013)

1.5iu at bed time
1.0iu first thing in morning.

Im using the pharm grade Tev Tropin


----------



## gymrat827 (Nov 5, 2013)

keifi now.....2.5iu 2hrs post WO.  was using rips @ 4iu.  2iu pre WO, 2iu pre bed.  

been off everything for 8 days to lose water.  Have some t4 coming but its been draggin.....int'l pharm.


----------



## beasto (Nov 5, 2013)

I'm right there with you usually 2IU upon wake up and 3iu Postworkout.



grind4it said:


> I've tried it everyway under the sun. Currently 5iu Postworkout


----------

